

No Silver Bullets: Etsy's Randy Hunt on Product Design - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2014/no-silver-bullets-etsys-randy-hunt-on-product-design/

======
cjwake
Need to pick up this book now — I appreciate the synopsis as lead-in to the
larger discussion here, definitely worthwhile.

